# Engineers Corner > Electrical Engineering bearing

## arunkpkrn

what are the various techniques to reduce the motor bearing temperature?

----------


## behera.tapan

At first choose the correct bearing(i.e size,type,...) as per the application and follwing things should be check on regular besis for reducing temperature..
1.choose good quality of grease .
2.replace the grease at regular interval..
3.check the bearing sound.if there is any bearing play or not?
4.good cooling arrengement must be there..

----------

